# Fav Gyutos



## CB1968

As off 24/01/2018 these are my favourite Gyuto's.


----------



## CB1968

CB1968 said:


> As off 24/01/2018 these are my favourite Gyuto's.



The top/left knife is my favourite, the Denka is a very close second.


----------



## zoze

Nice collection.
Would performance be your main criteria for the ranking?


----------



## Anton

CB1968 said:


> The top/left knife is my favourite, the Denka is a very close second.



270 DT sanmai?


----------



## bkultra

That Burke clashes with your other knives... probably best to just send it my way.


----------



## zoze

bkultra said:


> That Burke clashes with your other knives... probably best to just send it my way.


Come on. You have one, already.


----------



## pete84

Gorgeous!


----------



## CB1968

zoze said:


> Nice collection.
> Would performance be your main criteria for the ranking?



Performance, HT, ease of sharpening etc.


----------



## CB1968

Anton said:


> 270 DT sanmai?



245mm San-Mai


----------



## Godslayer

That Takamura has my heart , I have the 270 and it's amazing to say the least, stunning collection by the way.


----------



## Anton

allow me to share my current favs?


----------



## CB1968

Anton said:


> View attachment 38309
> allow me to share my current favs?



Very nice Anton!!


----------



## Darren Perkell

Love my Denka’s too was lucky and got really great ones.


----------



## Badgertooth

Mate, I shudder to think how good these are if the Hiromoto you sold me didn’t make the cut. It’s one of my all time favourite, never-sell knives


----------

